
The startup redemption of Famous - adwmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/25/another-15-minutes
======
100ideas
Does Famous' new "instant app' business model address a larger or smaller
market - potentially - than their prior business model?

In the past they provided a technology platform that red-lined the hype-meter
but never seemed to get past first or second gear economically.

